# Helicoil



## Electrotek (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone tried helicoil on the unibody?

I was wondering if it's possible to helicoil these two holes which connect the rear crossmember to the unibody. Mine are stripped and I'm not sure if it's even possible, even though I have the bolts for them.


----------

